# website business emails



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

do you just put your first name like harry@thelightbulb.com or quote@yourbuisness.com or something like that? Or do you do something like info@info.com?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I use '[email protected]'. Imo, people like to have the impression that they're emailing a person. [email protected] and [email protected] sound like they're going to a system for anybody to pick up and answer (imo).


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that is what I wanted to hear Tooled :thumbsup: thanks man!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I use '[email protected]'. Imo, people like to have the impression that they're emailing a person. [email protected] and [email protected] sound like they're going to a system for anybody to pick up and answer (imo).


Bugger,,, I got [email protected]


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Get both
[email protected]
for adverts and customers

[email protected]
for signing up for directories, all things web based.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, what Chris says. Do it all.

It also gives you the perception of being more than a one man gig living in mama's basement (sorry, just channeled the recently departed).

The only prob with "[email protected]" is that you will attract all the spam pertaining to penial enlargements, Dr. Omar who has a bazillion dollars he wants you to convert, and Ezmiralda who needs to be sponsored by a good Christian. 

I can't tell you what a benefit it is telling someone on the phone my e-address is 'bill at billarchibald dot com"

With today's hosts, you can have unlimited mailboxes. Open one for yo mama, open one for the cat or dog, for the wife, the children, for "info", for whatever you can think of.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ :laughing:


----------

